# www.gruverdesigns.com



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.gruverdesigns.com/

Anybody buy from these guys yet? Rumour is that for $45 some of them replica "google" battery covers will be available soon. Like the one found here.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I love the look of the Google icons one, minus the icons haha


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome guys. They're making a cover based on a custom design I sent them. They even sent me a pdf of the finished design so I could approve of it before they etched it. I'll be receiving it next week sometime. I'll be sure to to post pics when I get it. Overall they've been very helpful and very pleasant to deal with. From what others have said the quality of their designs is definitely up there.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

They look nice as hell!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

utcu said:


> Awesome guys. They're making a cover based on a custom design I sent them. They even sent me a pdf of the finished design so I could approve of it before they etched it. I'll be receiving it next week sometime. I'll be sure to to post pics when I get it. Overall they've been very helpful and very pleasant to deal with. From what others have said the quality of their designs is definitely up there.


How much was it for them to do that? ( if u don't mind me asking)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> How much was it for them to do that? ( if u don't mind me asking)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


All their custom work is $45


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

utcu said:


> All their custom work is $45


All of them? Jesus, I hope they're made out of gold lol


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

utcu said:


> All their custom work is $45


Thanks that's not that bad of a price

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Well my design and other large designs are $45. I'd assume that if you wanted something small that it wouldn't cost as much. lol. My design takes up about half the door and is a combination of text and image. It seems to be a fair price though since they have to take your idea, make a rough design, make a vector image to make the template, and take the time to etch, package, and ship the design. It's not like the premade designs they have where they use the same template multiple times for multiple orders. They make an extra template that they're most likely only going to use once when you place a custom order. lol.

As I said, they're very laid back guys and I can almost guarantee that if you were to talk to them about design and pricing that they'd work something out depending on what you want.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

$45 is actually fairly cheap for this. Looking forward to the review once you get it in. I might need one.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Their stock designs range from 20-25 bucks, just custom stuff is more expensive. I'm getting one of their battery doors, turns out they are local to my area!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

so I had them do the google limited door and they just got the email that they can do it for me!! I'm sure a lot of people out there are going to be asking for this one.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> so I had them do the google limited door and they just got the email that they can do it for me!! I'm sure a lot of people out there are going to be asking for this one.


 I did!! whENS THIS GONNA HAPPEN? I got a response last week saying "soon" but that was it. The Google limited door is gonna sell like crazy, I hope it pans out.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the XDA custom etched one that I won in a contest. Its great, but I would love to have the Google one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

probably have the google within a week it depends darn having to be deployed.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> I got the XDA custom etched one that I won in a contest. Its great, but I would love to have the Google one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Me too! It's pretty cool, but I wish XDA would have let us choose what letters to put on it, but it's still cool to win one for free. I would like a custom one, but not the Google one. It just looks too busy for me. I would like something simple, but catchy. Something like the Rootwiki Logo would be cool for me.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Tony,

We are now completed with our version of the Google Limited door. Please see the attached file for the design.

The cost of this custom design is $45 which includes shipping within the US. If you want to get the design completed please let me know your phone type (LTE or GSM) and whether you want standard or extended battery door. We can get this completed on Monday and in the mail to you on Tuesday.

Thanks! And please let me know if you have any questions. Feel free to post on Rootzwiki if you would like!

Sean

--

Sean Fordham, COO GRÜVER concepts, LLC

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea waiting on mine I guess I'll wait for it to arrive next week


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

My door shipped out today. Can't wait to get it. Hopefully I'll have it to post a picture of by middle of next week.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine shipped today too, and Sean has been really easy to communicate with. I got one of the gsm designs for my verizon gnex. I asked by email, he said no problem!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nory82688 (Jul 31, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> so I had them do the google limited door and they just got the email that they can do it for me!! I'm sure a lot of people out there are going to be asking for this one.


Yeah, I want this exact door! I've been seeing this custom door for a few months now, but now I feel like I need to pull the trigger and finally pick one up! It looks awesome!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

well I'll post pics when I get it


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Mine shipped today too, and Sean has been really easy to communicate with. I got one of the gsm designs for my verizon gnex. I asked by email, he said no problem!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I definitely agree with how awesome Sean has been to deal with. Keeps you up to date on status of your order, very professional, and even sends picture updates of the work before and after etching before he ships it. He told me it'd be ready to ship by Friday when I discussed the design with him at the beginning of the week and sure enough it was etched yesterday and I didn't get to send the payment til late last night, but he responded promptly and shipped it out earlier today.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> so I had them do the google limited door and they just got the email that they can do it for me!! I'm sure a lot of people out there are going to be asking for this one.


I like this design, I'm not sure but the one at GRÜVER might be a little different, not at home to compare the two.








Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Just arrived today. Very good experience for me, beginning to end. Maybe I'll do a custom one next time.










Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Just arrived today. Very good experience for me, beginning to end. Maybe I'll do a custom one next time.
> 
> Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


Looks great. Looking forward to getting mine even more now! lol


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Just arrived today. Very good experience for me, beginning to end. Maybe I'll do a custom one next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! Nice.

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

My cover came in the mail today. First off shipping was extremely fast, it was well packaged, and it looks effing amazing!

Here is the original pdf I sent them.

cover1 copy by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr

And here is the unboxing of the finished product. 


DSC_0290 by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr

DSC_0291 by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr

DSC_0294 by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr

DSC_0297 by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr

Great work guys. I'll definitely be ordering another one in the future. Especially if they finally release a white housing for the VZW nexus.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

any updates on this? specifically the google limited version.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> any updates on this? specifically the google limited version.


Getting mine any day now, possibly today. I'll post a pic of it when it comes in. These are available now.

Jedi 
Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Hey Gents - this is Sean from Gruver concepts; I am one of the partners/owners of the company. Was just tipped off about this posting. Thanks everyone for your comments.

We are extremely pleased with how our version of the google limited came out. We have also been busy doing a lot of custom work for individuals. I saw that the question about pricing came up and UTCU nailed it - depending on the scope and size of the design they have ranged from $25-45 for custom work.

Please feel free to PM me or ask any questions!

Thanks again Gents!


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

got my google battery door and I'm loving it. Thank you

sorry if the picture came out too big


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Glad you like it. This is one of our two versions of the google limited back. We have also done one without icons over the branding as a custom request that turned out great.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

oh I wonder how that came out


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Personally I like the full coverage better. I actually love how the plus icon looks like an x over the verizon logo.

If folks are interested I can post pictures of the different google limited backs that we have done.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll like to see it


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd like to see the other version as well. This first version turned out well. Congrats.

I haven't made my mind up on this yet. Maybe I should wait for the LTE white body to become available and then do this Google version on a white door...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> I'd like to see the other version as well. This first version turned out well. Congrats.
> 
> I haven't made my mind up on this yet. Maybe I should wait for the LTE white body to become available and then do this Google version on a white door...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Do both, I mean really, if your gonna have a black n white GneX. 
Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I do like, except that the GD looks like the DC logo. I found this just as I'm looking into a case that would cover it up


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Hi Gents,

Sorry for the delay - its been a long week - but here are the pictures as promised! Snapped these with a camera phone.

The first is our own GRUVER limited design with full coverage.










This is our GRUVER limited design without etching over the branding logo's










This is our version of the Google Limited door on an LTE. We can also do this without etching over the branding.










Here is a sneak preview of a new design that have not put up on the store but will be adding soon. Its our circuit board design.










We are have GNEX Verizon LTE, GNEX GSM (black and white doors), Sprint Epic Touch, and T-mobilie SGS2 battery doors available. If you have a device that you don't see in our store or on this list send me a PM and I will let you know if we can do it. Sorry - but most HTC's have a rubber coating that does not etch well - actually they look terrible etched. As always we do custom designs/one-off's as well.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting.

I definitely think the version without etching over the branding looks much cleaner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Sean, first off awesome work/idea. is it possible to get one of the "amplified" with a custom etching? It would only be 7 letters lol. If possible how much extra? Sorry if this is on the Site. Don't have access to a computer right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Oman0123 said:


> Hi Sean, first off awesome work/idea. is it possible to get one of the "amplified" with a custom etching? It would only be 7 letters lol. If possible how much extra? Sorry if this is on the Site. Don't have access to a computer right now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We can do that. PM sent.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like the google design back. How much is that running to get that done on a LTE Nexus?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

You should try reading the rest of this post and you'll find the answer


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Quantim0 said:


> I really like the google design back. How much is that running to get that done on a LTE Nexus?


Seems like all custom work is 45$

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude nice these doors are so sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

nilsonf said:


> Seems like all custom work is 45$
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not all orders are $45.... we have done some simple custom work as low as $25. All depends on the size and scope of the design.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

GruverD said:


> Not all orders are $45.... we have done some simple custom work as low as $25. All depends on the size and scope of the design.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Quantim0 said:


> I really like the google design back. How much is that running to get that done on a LTE Nexus?


however, that one will run you $45 if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> however, that one will run you $45 if i'm not mistaken.


Correct - sort of. There is a difference between the one with our logo on it - the GRUVER limited door and the Google Limited Door. We have made a bunch of the GRUVER limited door spreading out programming/set-up charges across the quanity of door that we have etched. The Google Limited Door we do upon request increasing the cost due to the smaller volume. We do not charge a premium for the extended vs standard door for the Google Limited Door or any custom work that etches across the entire door.

The "Google Limited" does currently run at $45.

If anyone is interested in any door - or has an idea/graphic for custom door please feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

wow the google limited extended battery door looks amazing, is this 45$ shipped ?


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

subsoniic said:


> wow the google limited extended battery door looks amazing, is this 45$ shipped ?


Shipping within the US is included; international shipping charges apply though. We do ship worldwide.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Hey Gents - I ended up with two extra Google Limited full coverage design GSM Standard backs that I can ship immediately. I also have a Superuser "Got Root" design on a LTE back.

PM if you are interested! Wanted to check here before we put them up on our store page.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very happy with the cover, excellent quality. If I hadn't moved to my new pad I would have gotten it sooner and a HUGE thank you to Sean for offering to send me another one but you don't have too cause I got my GruverDesigns cover!!









Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## lbiniusc (Jun 16, 2011)

I want one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

lbiniusc said:


> I want one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do have some more in stock that I can ship on Monday - anyone interested send me a PM.

Glad it arrived safe and sound!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Man that is awesome if I can get my hands on 45 bucks I'm getting one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

As sweet as these are, case + back cover = no go for me


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Not all designs are $45. That is our top end of custom work. Some are as low as $20.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

GruverD said:


> Not all designs are $45. That is our top end of custom work. Some are as low as $20.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I sent you a pm this morning. Waiting for you to hit me back up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

PM sent!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

GruverD said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


PM'd also. Interested in that Superuser Got Root back cover.


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Bangdrum said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I loved how this one came out..... the font choice was perfect for the overall design.

Thanks for your order.... glad you love it!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanted to get one more. I sent you a pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I want one as well. Just sent an email to your custom designs email account. I think this would be pretty cool.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any chance of the Google limited for lte with the Samsung and Verizon logo's removed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Sorry Gents - I was called out of the state for business and have been up in the Sierra Nevada foothills for the past week. Needless to say internet and phone connections are spotty at best.

Back in the home state and have internet access again. Good to be back!

Hazard207 - I forwarded your email to my business partner who has been working on your design - if he hasn't been in touch he will be soon! We'll be able to get this done early next week.

Bangdrum - got your's in - again we are looking at early next week. Will email soon!

Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you guys have white i9250 doors?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

GruverD said:


> Sorry Gents - I was called out of the state for business and have been up in the Sierra Nevada foothills for the past week. Needless to say internet and phone connections are spotty at best.
> 
> Back in the home state and have internet access again. Good to be back!
> 
> ...


I was contacted already. Thanks for the prompt response!


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Any chance of the Google limited for lte with the Samsung and Verizon logo's removed?


No - we explored some non-OEM aftermarket doors that do not have the logo but the quality was shoddy at best. We had too many inconsistancies with the etching and fit. We choose to only use OEM materials and door to ensure the best original quality for your phone with a perfect fit.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

GruverD said:


> We do have i9250 doors. One thing to note is that each material etches differently - and the white doors have a gold/copper color in their etching. They look really cool.


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Do you have any pictures?


Sorry this took so long - but here is the picture of the white GNEX i9250 door. With the materials in the white door (plastic components) it comes out in this really cool gold tone.

This is a custom job that did recently.


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

We are excited to say that we now have Sprint GNEX battery doors available. We also have;

GSM GNEX White
Tmobile Samsung Galaxy SII (white)
ATT Epic Touch
Samsung Note i717
Samsung i777 (ATT Skyrocket)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

GruverD said:


> We are excited to say that we now have Sprint GNEX battery doors available. We also have;
> 
> GSM GNEX White
> Tmobile Samsung Galaxy SII (white)
> ...


Any discounts for us first time buyers.. love to get one for my gsm Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

We have many different options in prices ranging from $20 to $45.

The best thing to do is send me a PM or email with what you are looking t.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Still haven't heard anything back from you guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Totally my fault! Think we have you looked after now!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Happy 4th Everyone.

Some exciting news about a HUGE sale that we are having! We are calling it our 4's Sale.

Starting tomorrow on July 4th and running for 4 days, our entire store stock on hand (excludes custom design orders) is up to 40% off. Even more with every order you will receive on entry into a drawing for a custom designed Got Root or Google Limited Door!

Stock is truly limited to what is on hand, and some designs already have a more limited stock then others - shop early for best selection!

Some of you may also be aware of this, but we are dedicated to giving back to our "community" at large. We currently donate percentage of all net-sales for Homes for our Troops and a new small business on Kiva each quarter. With this sale is no exception and will be continuing to support these two wonderful organizations!

We thank you for your support! We are excited to be working on new product releases and designs to make your phone your own!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Design turned out great!

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## phaze one (Jul 17, 2012)

Glad that you're happy with it hazard, it did come out awesome.


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Hey folks,

Had a few questions about our site. It is getting a complete overhaul with new designs and a much simpler interface. We are looking at launching Sunday evening.

Look for our new blog with news and android information. We should also be getting our SIII doors late next week.

Stay tuned! We are still taking custom design requests at [email protected]

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Double post


----------



## GruverD (May 8, 2012)

Hey folks - our new site is back up....www.gruverdesigns.com

Should be a much easier way to shop and navigate our stock designs. As always we are still doing custom designs - email to [email protected]


----------

